# Judge: Cops, School Had No Duty to Protect Parkland Students



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ool-had-no-duty-to-protect-parkland-students/


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

" Supreme Court held that police and other public employees have no constitutional duty to protect the public from harm."

Exactly, that's why it's criminal to infringe upon the peoples' right to keep and bear arms for self protection. The politicians in NY, Maryland, California, NJ, Conneticut, etc, who have infringed on this God given constitutional right should be imprisoned as traitors to the US Constitution...... .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But the Progressives are absolutely certain that only the government can keep us safe!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The key words are 'constitutional' and 'duty to protect'. Schools have a duty to teach, and perhaps a _moral_ duty to protect, but it ain't *Constitutiona*l. Law Enforcement's *Constitutional* job is to _enforce_ the law, not to stand guard duty. Way too many people think of the Constitution as a rubber document, stretchable to cover everything, yet releasable, so as to cover nothing they don't want covered.

The Constitution is written in plain English. It's only a few pages long. Why don't folks read it? Then maybe understand that it won't cover your ass if you ain't doing your duty - toward your country, your children and yourself.

[Sorry about the rant, friends. I do get worked up on this subject.]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> ...The Constitution is written in plain English. It's only a few pages long. *Why don't folks read it?*...[emphasis added]


...Because it says things that they don't want to hear or acknowledge.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

And, yet they still want to infringe on people's right to defend them self.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Face it: You can't be trusted with a weapon.
You might hurt somebody.

But, you know, the truth is that we'd all prefer that nobody has a gun...not even the police and the Army. That'd make us truly safe.

[/Snark]


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It defies common sense to say that cops have no duty to protect--but they don't.
So, every school, every church, and every club; should take measures to protect itself.
Let the principals of schools be allowed to keep shotguns in their offices, in a Fort Knox safe.
That should equalize the situation to a large extent, when a shooter shows up.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

BigHead said:


> It defies common sense to say that cops have no duty to protect--but they don't.
> So, every school, every church, and every club; should take measures to protect itself.
> Let the principals of schools be allowed to keep shotguns in their offices, in a Fort Knox safe.
> That should equalize the situation to a large extent, when a shooter shows up.


As seen on one of our local schools. This particular one, is the one that the kids and grandchildren have/are attending. 5 of the seven closest districts to us have armed staff.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How do we get both of our granddaughters into that school?

(One will have to commute from New York, and the other from California.)


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How do we get both of our granddaughters into that school?
> 
> (One will have to commute from New York, and the other from California.)


You're in luck, we are pretty well half way for both.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How do we get both of our granddaughters into that school?
> 
> (One will have to commute from New York, and the other from California.)


Move!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wouldn't do any good for _us_ to move.

_They_ gotta move.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

LostinTexas said:


> As seen on one of our local schools. This particular one, is the one that the kids and grandchildren have/are attending. 5 of the seven closest districts to us have armed staff.
> View attachment 16834


Nuff said. This policy should be implemented by every school district in the U. S. and abroad.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

LostinTexas said:


> As seen on one of our local schools. This particular one, is the one that the kids and grandchildren have/are attending. 5 of the seven closest districts to us have armed staff.
> View attachment 16834


I think that Pinellas and Polk counties in Florida, will be be training school staff volunteers; to carry guns, and how to shoot hem.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I learned that police have no duty to protect anyone during the L.A. riots when police left an area where violent assaults were occurring. It's amusing because on every police car in Los Angeles is the phrase _"To Protect And Serve." _


----------

